
Possible Signs of Extraterrestrial Intelligence? - okket
http://www.skyandtelescope.com/astronomy-blogs/cosmic-relief-david-grinspoon/could-it-be-possible-signs-of-e-t-intelligence/
======
smb06
Misleading headline. Nothing new to see here, merely talks about KIC 8462852 -
the 'alien megastructure' star - and how the irregular dips in its brightness
should not mean extraterrestrial life.

Classic click-bait.

~~~
okket
It is from February and reposted in response to "An Interesting SETI Candidate
in Hercules"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12372975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12372975)

Sorry, I should have put it there from the beginning, but I can't delete this
now anymore.

